
Setting Up PiHole, WireGuard VPN Server and Client (Ubuntu Server) - axiomdata316
https://medium.com/@aveek/setting-up-pihole-wireguard-vpn-server-and-client-ubuntu-server-fc88f3f38a0a
======
davidcollantes
Absolutely too much work for a “simple” VPN. I use Subspace
([https://github.com/subspacecloud/subspace](https://github.com/subspacecloud/subspace))
on a VM. I am sure it can be setup on a Pi as well.

